# Kayak crappie



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Does anyone want to try for crappie from a kayak? I'm really wanting to get the yak wet again and I thought crappie would be a good way to do it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassMan94 (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't have one. But I want one.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've had good success fishing for crappie and bluegills from a kayak, in farm ponds. Fishing parallel from the bank, about 20 yards away from any weed edges, I use 1/8 oz. jigs with electric blue, purple and silver curlytail jig bodies.

I've noticed that I have to set the hook with a large sweeping motion, due to the fish hitting it and running toward the kayak.
Here's a few of the bluegills and a 15 1/2" black crappie.



















Bowhunter57


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

So just out of curiosity.. What size pole do u use from ur kayak .. I haven't got mine out yet since i got it and well a 7' pole almost seems to big to be easily manageable .... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

All of my rods 6, 6.5 and 7ft long. I've never had an issue, although one time I wasn't paying attention and got tangled up with a rod that was behind me in a rod holder. That isn't a common occurrence though and I'm hoping to eliminate the issue all together when I rig up a new crate.

That's a nice stringer of gills and one hell of a crappie, nice job.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lucky36 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a canoe that I fish from. I've been patroling the bridges around here waiting for the creeks that flow out into Sandusky bay to clear up. I'm probably going to try it this weekend if all goes well.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> All of my rods 6, 6.5 and 7ft long. I've never had an issue, although one time I wasn't paying attention and got tangled up with a rod that was behind me in a rod holder. That isn't a common occurrence though and I'm hoping to eliminate the issue all together when I rig up a new crate.
> 
> That's a nice stringer of gills and one hell of a crappie, nice job.
> 
> ...


Awesome! that's good to hear.. I mean not like it really truly bothered me to buy a smaller rod reel combo to add to the growing collection of poles lol.. Can't wait to get my yak out.. Hopefully gonna hit river or two near the end of the month.. Got a short vacation to fill with fishing!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Let's decide on a kayak flotilla for crappie. We meet shoot the breeze catch the slabs and have a great time.

Who's in?????


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

meathelmet said:


> Let's decide on a kayak flotilla for crappie. We meet shoot the breeze catch the slabs and have a great time.
> 
> Who's in?????


That's what I'm talking about meat. Where is flyfishingman? I know he said he was in a while back. Lets get on 'em.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lucky36 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm in if you guys don't mind a canoe. Which brings me to a question: is the lack of space in a kayak worth the manuverabilty you forfeit with a canoe? I have rod holders, fish finder, etc. on my canoe-which I also use for camping trips, but if a kayak is that superior, I may consider an upgrade.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lucky36 said:


> I'm in if you guys don't mind a canoe. Which brings me to a question: is the lack of space in a kayak worth the manuverabilty you forfeit with a canoe? I have rod holders, fish finder, etc. on my canoe-which I also use for camping trips, but if a kayak is that superior, I may consider an upgrade.


If you set it up right, you don't have too many issues with space and you can have all the equipment you just mentioned.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Lucky your more than welcome! I have a NuCanoe Frontier which is more akin to a canoe than a kayak. Super stable enough to stand in and has tracks running both sides to slide a seat to any spot on the boat, scupper, transom for trolling motor, and I mount Scotty rod holders, fish finder on the track as well.

Let's go!

http://youtu.be/An3NtmX-Ufg


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I've had good success fishing for crappie and bluegills from a kayak, in farm ponds. Fishing parallel from the bank, about 20 yards away from any weed edges, I use 1/8 oz. jigs with electric blue, purple and silver curlytail jig bodies.
> 
> I've noticed that I have to set the hook with a large sweeping motion, due to the fish hitting it and running toward the kayak.
> Here's a few of the bluegills and a 15 1/2" black crappie.
> ...


Dude, that is a HUGE slab!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Lucky36 said:


> I have rod holders, fish finder, etc. on my canoe-which I also use for camping trips, but if a kayak is that superior, I may consider an upgrade.


Lucky36,
Welcome to OGF! 

Well, you might as well go ahead and consider it. I have all that equipment on my kayak and so does many others on this forum...that could post pics too. Plus, a kayak is far more stable than a canoe.










Bowhunter57


----------



## Lucky36 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ummm, yeah. That thing is waaayyyy cooler than my clunky old canoe. Now I'll just have to convince the wife that I need another toy.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Lucky36,
> Welcome to OGF!
> 
> Well, you might as well go ahead and consider it. I have all that equipment on my kayak and so does many others on this forum...that could post pics too. Plus, a kayak is far more stable than a canoe.
> ...


Bowhunter, I've been wanting to get a kayak for some time now. Any reason I should get a sit on top as opposed to what u have? Also, my main question if u don't mind me asking, how much would it cost me to get a setup like yours???


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I really like my NuCanoe 12" and the Frontier 10" has just come out. Great stable ride, scuppers, sliding tracks, and you can stand as long as you want to. You can even put a trolling motor or 2.5 hp if you want.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Latinoheat,
It looks like he's got a future beach trophy 126 ( I could be wrong). If so, they run about $450 at dick's but you can find them on sale quite often. They also have field and stream kayaks that are pretty nice too.

As for SOT vs sit in, I think it's personal preference. There are probably pros and cons for both. A sit in kayak will keep you dryer, but you have more range of motion in a SOT. Sit on tops are also self bailing, meaning they drain water. With a sit in you have to rely on a bailing sponge or pump to remove any water you might take on. There are quite a few sot kayaks that you can stand and fish in, there aren't to many sit ins that will let you do that. Although, that trophy 126 is stable enough to allow you to stand. Hope this helps.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

meathelmet said:


> I really like my NuCanoe 12" and the Frontier 10" has just come out. Great stable ride, scuppers, sliding tracks, and you can stand as long as you want to. You can even put a trolling motor or 2.5 hp if you want.


Those do look pretty sweet. you can even flip the stock seat upside down and install swivel seats.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

LatinoHeat said:


> Bowhunter, I've been wanting to get a kayak for some time now. Any reason I should get a sit on top as opposed to what u have? Also, my main question if u don't mind me asking, how much would it cost me to get a setup like yours???


LatinoHeat,
SOT vs. SIK is very much personal preference and how you intend to fish. I want to be ON the water, not IN the water and have no intentions of getting in and out no matter where I fish. The Sit In Kayak suits my style of fishing.

Just the same, Sit On Top kayaks usually offer better seats and are more often more stable to fish out of...especially if you want to stand up. My Future Beach Trophy 144 is 12' long and has a dihedral hull (cupped disign), which allows me to stand and fish. This is NOT a common feature with SIK kayaks.

As for cost, it's best to put the "add ons" yourself, due to angling models costing more...on the average. My FB Trophy 144, at Dunhams Sports costs $350, on sale. Scotty rod holders are about $25 each, my fishfinder is an Eagle 350c and I picked it up (on sale) at Bass Pro, for $150. This model came with the flush mount rod holders, but you can buy them at Walmart for $8 and install them yourself. I use a 3 lb. dumbell from Walmart, for an anchor and about 25' of 1/4" nylon rope.

There are threads in this forum about transporting, that will help you get started there too.  Also, check out YouTube for carts, racks and othe accessory ideas. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bowhunter57 said:


> LatinoHeat,
> SOT vs. SIK is very much personal preference and how you intend to fish. I want to be ON the water, not IN the water and have no intentions of getting in and out no matter where I fish. The Sit In Kayak suits my style of fishing.
> 
> Just the same, Sit On Top kayaks usually offer better seats and are more often more stable to fish out of...especially if you want to stand up. My Future Beach Trophy 144 is 12' long and has a dihedral hull (cupped disign), which allows me to stand and fish. This is NOT a common feature with SIK kayaks.
> ...


You ever try the little brush anchor at walmart? i picked one up in clearance hoping it does what i want.. Also where do u tie urn anchor off on to the kayak? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

dstiner86 said:


> You ever try the little brush anchor at walmart? i picked one up in clearance hoping it does what i want.. Also where do u tie urn anchor off on to the kayak?


dstiner86,
I'm not familar with a brush style anchor.  I use a 3 lb. or 5 lb. dumbell, because its' design doesn't hang up on debris and it weighs enough to hold me in place.

I tie it off to a seat bracket or a small boat cleat that I've installed on the side of the kayak. However, there are some quick releases that work better, should you need to get free of the anchor, quickly.

I run the front anchor through the front carry handle and the back anchor through the back carry handle. This allows me to choose which way I want to be sitting/facing the shoreline or the structure that I'm fishing. Sometimes I use both to hold me in a particular position for fishing.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bowhunter's kayak and my kayak are the same- color and all. I think his might be like a foot longer and just a bit wider, but they are both Future Beach Trophy's I know. I have the same setup as well lol.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

So does anyone want to go crappie fishing? I hear they are biting in and or around the maumee river.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bowhunter57 said:


> dstiner86,
> I'm not familar with a brush style anchor.
> 
> 
> Bowhunter57


That's the brush anchor i was talking about..in theory its supposed to clamp to whatever .. It was only 2.50 so figured it give it a try.. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lucky36 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm definitely in. Kind of just have to wait for the weather now. Went shopping for a new kayak & think Ive settled on one, but there has been a film of ice on the water here the last few days.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Lucky, what kind of yak?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lucky36 said:


> I'm definitely in. Kind of just have to wait for the weather now. Went shopping for a new kayak & think Ive settled on one, but there has been a film of ice on the water here the last few days.


What kayak are you looking at?

Meathelmet and I are planning a Maumee river crappie fishing trip in a couple weeks, you're more than welcome to come along.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Jmsteele187 said:


> What kayak are you looking at?
> 
> Meathelmet and I are planning a Maumee river crappie fishing trip in a couple weeks, you're more than welcome to come along.
> 
> ...





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not really sure what happened there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lucky36 (Mar 18, 2013)

Kind of leaning toward a Future Beach Trophy. There's one at Dick's, but it's bright yellow. Think that would scare fish?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lucky36 said:


> Kind of leaning toward a Future Beach Trophy. There's one at Dick's, but it's bright yellow. Think that would scare fish?


My field and stream eagle talon is yellow too. It doesn't make that big of a difference. The field and stream yaks that dicks carries are pretty good for the money too. The talon is a sot and the eagle run is a sit in.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lucky36 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok, then I think I'll go ahead and pull the trigger on one today. I'd definitely like to go crappie fishing with you guys if I can swing it. I appreciate the invite & all the help. I'll post pics later today.


----------



## Lucky36 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I bought a Sun Dolphin Aruba 12. Did a lot of looking around & got a pretty good deal on it. Just brought it home tonight, which pretty much means it will be cold til about July. Let's start the armada!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone looking for a small kayak for cheap for kids or something the walmart in.mount Vernon (Knox county) had a 8ft on clearance for 125 not the best yak out there but not a bad price!! only had one i think

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Meathelmet and I are planing on getting together April 21st to float for crappie. If anyone else wants to join in, PM one of us and we'll set up a time and place.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdad (Apr 10, 2013)

I have always wanted a kayak but haven't bought one yet. I would love one that I could fish out of easily but that would also be good just for paddling around a lake on, too. My kids love kayaking, too, so I would want one that would be easy enough for them to handle. any suggestions for a kayak that would be good for this and not break the bank? are the sit in kayaks less expensive than the sit on kayaks?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

fishdad said:


> I have always wanted a kayak but haven't bought one yet. I would love one that I could fish out of easily but that would also be good just for paddling around a lake on, too. My kids love kayaking, too, so I would want one that would be easy enough for them to handle. any suggestions for a kayak that would be good for this and not break the bank? are the sit in kayaks less expensive than the sit on kayaks?


Check out the ascend d10t at bass pro. It's a 10' sot for $399, there are many others too. Check out the kayak section on this forum, you'll find a lot more info there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

hey Jmsteele i see ur from toledo, know any good spots within an hour, i just got an inflatable boat iv been wanting to try out a small lake or pond for crappie


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

walleye28 said:


> hey Jmsteele i see ur from toledo, know any good spots within an hour, i just got an inflatable boat iv been wanting to try out a small lake or pond for crappie


I'm not sure of any small lakes or ponds around the area that you'll be able to get into crappie. I did see a nice one caught out of lake Olander, but that may have been just a fluke, I don't think there are enough in there to really target. The only other pond I know of is C&R only. Crappie spots are pretty hush hush around here, you may find it hard to get info out of people. Your best bet is to get out and start hitting up docks and lay downs till you locate some.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdive (May 12, 2013)

I use a SOT kayak and it works fine for me, I've never rolled it and I have plenty of room to cast and can move my legs around a bit. I'm pulling it out out the shed this week to dust it off and go get some slabs.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

ahh i see, I'm just fishing for sport and won't be keeping anything but thanks for the info!


----------



## tyoz98 (May 19, 2013)

that's an awesome kayak


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I got this 13.5in crappie this evening in sylvania.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice....Olander?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, I caught two. The other was 9", both came on a rapala subwalk.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

im gonna need to take my boat out on their. shore fishing is awful every time I'm there


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Great coloration on that fish. Nice.


----------



## fishdive (May 12, 2013)

I never got much from shore at Oleander either, except for small gills. I'm planning on taking the kayak to the res in Fostoria this weekend to check out the crappie bite.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was fishing from my kayak, but I was fishing the shoreline. I hooked the fish about 15 off the shore near the slight drop off that slopes of toward the middle. Well within range of a shore fisherman, but they do rent boats and it doesn't cost that much either. The fishing for the most part was kinda slow. I landed two crappie and three dink gills. I also lost a decent bass and something else that pulled really hard, gave a really good head shake them came off when it made a run at the boat. Never even saw the fish though, maybe it was one of the pike I've heard tales about. I suppose I can always try again some other time.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdive (May 12, 2013)

Im kind of new to kayak fishing, does the res get very choppy? I have been out a few times but it has always been calm. The big waves make me a little nervous, but I don't getting a little wet, I just don't want to loose my gear.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've never been to that res before, but I can't see it being much different than Olander or wauseon res. The wind was blowing pretty good yesterday while I was out and didn't have an issue at all. The roughest water I've been on so far was on the maumee, out of Orleans park, a few weeks ago when the wind was really blowing. Even then I didn't have any problems and it was choppy enough to have waves breaking over the bow of my SOT. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdive (May 12, 2013)

Thanks jmsteel for the info. I hear the crappie are starting to turn on out there, mostly smaller is what I hear. I'll take the yak out:C and see if I can't find a few slabs.


----------

